# Pensacola Pass woopin some shellcracker



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Went out with Capt Powertop and Chip to Pensacola Pass to get on some sheeps- and did we ever. We pulled up to the jetties at about 0930. There were maybe five other boats achored in. Powertop got us a hot spot and we wooped up on some sheepies. The bite was steady on live skrumps, that is until people got mad and swung in on us. After catching 30 nice sized convicts we were off to the square rock and got into a nice school of spanish- they too hammered the shrimp. Poor shirmps never stood a chance.:no: Not bad for a short trip! Of note, there were some snapper and grouper wanting to party as well...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice report,well done man!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice save some for me lol!!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

The only problem with catching that many is having to clean them. Nice report


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice! Yeah the sheepies are a pain to clean I think. A little nasty too!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice to see someone slaying some fish. Try boiling one in crab boil like you would do crawfish. A buddy of mine and I did that one night after a long day of drinking. Turned out pretty damn good.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

beeritself said:


> Nice to see someone slaying some fish. Try boiling one in crab boil like you would do crawfish. A buddy of mine and I did that one night after a long day of drinking. Turned out pretty damn good.


Did the crab boil thing tonight and it was delicious.

Nice catch!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Faux Crab Meat*



EODangler said:


> Did the crab boil thing tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Nice catch!!!


This was a well-kept secret of some restaurants who served crab meat stuffed Flounder!

The texture is the same and they do eat crustaceans, including crab. C2


----------

